# Eyebrows wont grow back!



## MarshB (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

My eyebrows were shaved like 5 years ago by a salon artists. But she shaved it wrong. It is so thin and short and I don't like it, it's been 5 years and it wont grow back so I could fix its shape. I dont like shaping my eye brows with eyebrow liners.




  I want it shaped naturally..

Anyone who has the same problem? Any suggestion on what I could use to make it grow back? Hair growers maybe?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 29, 2012)

You'd have to research but I heard that Rogaine and/or other products used to grow hair, can also be used to grow eyebrows.


----------



## Normaisggz (Feb 29, 2012)

same problem with me i use Lattisse now and its been working for me .


----------



## Andrea Martin (Feb 29, 2012)

How long have you been using lattisse?


----------



## maryjane1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I've tried everything, I have the same problem.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 29, 2012)

Your brows should have grown back by now. If not then there potentially is an underlying health problem. I do mean potentially not that there is. Have you seen a doctor to rule out problems with your thyroid? You could try OTC lash products on the areas you want. I do NOT recommend Lattise - you need a prescription any ways - and don't buy a generic from out of the country. It's actually ILLEGAL to import prescription medication AND you don't know if what you're buying is real or not (FDA is actually cracking down on imported medication by mail).


----------



## Monica Silva (Mar 1, 2012)

I have no eye brows for year after too much plucking so I decided to have them tattooed on and the person that did it said to try taking vitamins for hair n nails called Biotin and let me tell you it worked wonders I now have beautiful eyebrows like I never had before.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Monica Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have no eye brows for year after too much plucking so I decided to have them tattooed on and the person that did it said to try taking vitamins for hair n nails called Biotin and let me tell you it worked wonders I now have beautiful eyebrows like I never had before.



Good for you.. I'd better look for those vitamins, might help me too.. Thanks!


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your brows should have grown back by now. If not then there potentially is an underlying health problem. I do mean potentially not that there is. Have you seen a doctor to rule out problems with your thyroid? You could try OTC lash products on the areas you want. I do NOT recommend Lattise - you need a prescription any ways - and don't buy a generic from out of the country. It's actually ILLEGAL to import prescription medication AND you don't know if what you're buying is real or not (FDA is actually cracking down on imported medication by mail).



You're right. I should have consulted a doctor that might help me identify what's the problem.. I have a lot of hair problems, hair falls everyday, if I comb or wash my hair, now my eyebrows wont grow on their end part so I can't shape it. My mom have thyroid problems and my sister too, but I do not have that same problem.. maybe? Yikes! better have a check-up..


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'd have to research but I heard that Rogaine and/or other products used to grow hair, can also be used to grow eyebrows.



Lemme search about those, I am not familiar with Rogaine, and I do now know what it is.. I'll give it all a try..


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maryjane1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried everything, I have the same problem.



a very sad thing for both of us


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarshB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maryjane1 (Mar 1, 2012)

mine are just thinner than I would like.


----------



## BeautyxFiend (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the same problem. I over plucked my eyebrows so much in my early teens that now they just wont grow. I haven't plucked my eyebrows besides in the middle of my brows in about 3 years and they just wont grow. I hate filling them in now. I've been taking hair, skin and nail vitamins but it's not doing anything for my eyebrows. :[


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Monica Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have no eye brows for year after too much plucking so I decided to have them tattooed on and the person that did it said to try taking vitamins for hair n nails called Biotin and let me tell you it worked wonders I now have beautiful eyebrows like I never had before.




I'd like to try the Biotin but I'm wondering if it stimulates hair growth everywhere like arms and facial hair areas. I wouldn't want that. Monica did you notice a difference in those areas?


----------



## sara145wilson (Mar 2, 2012)

You can try some eyebrow growth products, simulators and can use natural remedies for growing your eyebrows.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sara145wilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can try some eyebrow growth products, simulators and can use natural remedies for growing your eyebrows.



I'll try look some, I just wanna make sure that I've got the right products.. Sometimes products have the opposite effect for me.. I think I'll do the check up first and ask for any possible solutions.


----------



## Wendy Cyplik (Sep 23, 2014)

Want to make growing and thicker eyebrow then try to use BrowEffect Serum I am also using that same product for 2 week really i got amazing result.


----------



## JoshC (Sep 23, 2014)

If it doesn't grow I guess you can try getting more permanent methods? Try eyebrow embroidery (can last around 2 years)


----------



## healthystuff (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi guys!

I've come across this topic and I'd like to share tips of making our eyebrow grows into thicker brow. You can use castor oil for eyebrow growth. You just have to apply it on your brow before you sleep at night. Leave it and let it stay overnight. You'll definitely see the benefit of using the oil because it is designed for any hair growth.


----------

